# In Search of Prince Igor



## srs (Jun 26, 2010)

Years ago I'd heard an unforgettable rendition of Prince Igor's Polovtsian dances on public radio, but haven't been able to find the same rendition anywhere else. 
The closest I've come is this version (below) on youtube. It's got the exact same exhilarating music I'd heard on the radio, but is missing the incredible chorus.
Does anyone know where I might be able to find this version with the chorus included?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mdf_XuwuNw&feature=player_embedded

(conducted by Anton Nanut)


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a Solti recording, which I enjoy (off of the below disc, which I found cheap at a second-hand shop):

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Life-Lib...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277519604&sr=1-1

Full orchestra included.


----------



## srs (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks dmg. I'm going to order that CD. A person could find almost anything at a second-hand shop.


----------

